# Disk I/o Error: Os Loader V4.01 - Help!!!



## jroyce (Jul 1, 2003)

I got the following message and cannot get my computer to boot up:

DISK I/O ERROR: STATUS = 00000001 OS LOADER V4.01.

Windows NT could not start because of a computer disk hardware configuration problem. 

I have two Adaptec SCSI controller cards, and one of them just had a new piece of equipment added to it which may have incorrect SCSI ID number. 

Can anyone out there help me on this?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Is your boot partition larger than 7.8 gigabytes?


----------



## jroyce (Jul 1, 2003)

Yes, BOOT partition was about 9 GB.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Ok, that explains it. You must use a partitioning utility to shrink that down to 7.8 at the most.


----------

